# My CO2 Tank is ready. Where can I fill it up with CO2



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Gordon (gklaw) for installing the connector for my CO2 tank so I can use my CO2 needle valve.

My CO2 tank is now ready and I just need to know where I can fill up the tank with CO2 in Richmond.









Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm surprised gklaw didn't point you to DBC Marine in Richmond...that name comes up every time CO2 fills are brought up. Cheapest too, but too inconvenient for me as I have only 5 minutes from Royal City Fire Supply. KMS Tools does it too, and so will many welding places, beverage places (carbonated drinks) and other fire safety places (any place that fills fire extinguishers).


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm surprised gklaw didn't point you to DBC Marine in Richmond...that name comes up every time CO2 fills are brought up.


 I hardly go there. I used to fill up at Royal City. Now at AW in Port Moody 5 minutes from me 

They are all within $5 from each other. With gas price these days, the closest one always win.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I hardly go there. I used to fill up at Royal City. Now at AW in Port Moody 5 minutes from me
> 
> They are all within $5 from each other. With gas price these days, the closest one always win.


Hahaha...you're right, gas price or not, it's the time I cannot afford. But since the OP is from Richmond, I just assumed DBC....


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. Gklaw lives in Coquitlam. He may not know where is DBC Marine in Richmond.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm surprised gklaw didn't point you to DBC Marine in Richmond...that name comes up every time CO2 fills are brought up. Cheapest too, but too inconvenient for me as I have only 5 minutes from Royal City Fire Supply. KMS Tools does it too, and so will many welding places, beverage places (carbonated drinks) and other fire safety places (any place that fills fire extinguishers).


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice. I am 8 minutes away from DBC Marine in Richmond.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll see the benefits within weeks dude. You'll really be glad you stuck with it!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking forward to see the result of CO2.









Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC, Dwarf Baby Tears, Cuba)(Limited)

I hope my HC dwarf will grow better.

It is turning a little bit yellow like the Christmas moss.

It could be too much light but I have reduced the light to go on for only 6 hours.

I have the Glo T5HO 2 bulbs lamp. I wish the light can work with just 1 bulb, but it does not.



effox said:


> You'll see the benefits within weeks dude. You'll really be glad you stuck with it! Cheers, Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Your HC will definitely benefit from CO2.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

just remember to have your tank labels clearly in the open when using public transit, i got stopped bringing my co2 cylinder home at the skytrain station so they can inspect the label to make sure i wasn't a terrorist


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> just remember to have your tank labels clearly in the open when using public transit, i got stopped bringing my co2 cylinder home at the skytrain station so they can inspect the label to make sure i wasn't a terrorist


Hahaha. To think about it, do you really look like one of those ?

Guess someone was doing his/her job. I was dead tired and was sound asleep on the skytrain. I was extremely displeased when a extremely determined attendant woke me up thinking I passed out or something :lol:


----------

